# Post a picture of your tipping sign....



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Here is mine alongside the camera notification.


----------



## UberWomanMaine (May 10, 2016)

I made this today to put around th head rest. Can't wait til tomorrow to see if/how it works out


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberWomanMaine said:


> I made this today to put around th head rest. Can't wait til tomorrow to see if/how it works out


Thats not bad at all


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UberWomanMaine said:


> I made this today to put around th head rest. Can't wait til tomorrow to see if/how it works out


The word "fall" is all cut off... I hope you didn't pay a lot for that


----------



## UberWomanMaine (May 10, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> The word "fall" is all cut off... I hope you didn't pay a lot for that


I said I made it. So I didn't pay anything. I unfortunately didn't notice it was cut off before I laminated. However, you know what it says so I think it's all good


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

UberWomanMaine said:


> I said I made it. So I didn't pay anything. I unfortunately didn't notice it was cut off before I laminated. However, you know what it says so I think it's all good


My bad... It looks great otherwise

What did you create it in? (Application)


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can create a sign in Apple's Pages program. It's a word processing / desktop publishing app. I've made lots of posters and placards in it. It only works though if you have a Mac or an iPad.


----------



## UberWomanMaine (May 10, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> My bad... It looks great otherwise
> 
> What did you create it in? (Application)


I know I was like darn it. I was trying to squeeze too much text in a small space
I used paint shop pro x2. It's so simple though I'm sure even paint would work.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm a graphic designer full-time of 23 years, and I have access to the Adobe softwares.

I'm quite impressed that you guys are turning out some great signs using more simple programs!


----------



## UberWomanMaine (May 10, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> I'm a graphic designer full-time of 23 years, and I have access to the Adobe softwares.
> 
> I'm quite impressed that you guys are turning out some great signs using more simple programs!


Ahhh! Lucky you. I'm jealous. In general I'm a crafty person. Love to create/design. I use Lightroom for photos. Almost bought photoshop but I'm not a fan of the monthly subscription business


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> I'm a graphic designer full-time of 23 years, and I have access to the Adobe softwares.
> 
> I'm quite impressed that you guys are turning out some great signs using more simple programs!


I used MS publisher


----------



## Mrdangerfield (Jan 10, 2016)

Jason Arroyo said:


> Whenever I see a sign asking for tips, I make sure to rate the driver 1 star and report them to Uber.


People like this piss me off. If you don't like it just don't tip, or why not end the ride as soon as you see the sign that way you don't have to look at it. Driver is good enough to drive your entitled ass around right? No need to be vindictive because someone is promoting awareness because not everyone knows they can tip/it's not automatic.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Fixed that for ya. Lol


----------



## Midlife51 (Jun 6, 2015)

UberWomanMaine said:


> I made this today to put around th head rest. Can't wait til tomorrow to see if/how it works out


Can I ask what is your rating now that you have a sign out?


----------



## jRockstan (Apr 17, 2016)

I seen those "when a drivers rating falls below 4.6 they get deactivated" signs om ebay

I find those signs freighting, your almost challenging these angry, autistic millennials to try and get you deactivated to help with their self esteem.

I'd just keep it at "tips are appreciated" and move on


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)




----------

